# Lye pocket or glycerin rivers?



## saponizer2020 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello, recently I made activated charcoal soaps scented with Vanilla FO, after I unmold and cut it I noticed some weird lines on the surface of the soap, are these lye pockets or glycerin rivers?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 27, 2019)

Probably not lye.  Have you zap tested it?   It could be not mixing well and evenly distributing the charcoal, stearic spots.  If you post your recipe and process we can help troublshoot.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 27, 2019)

This almost looks like hot process soap. But even if it's cold process soap, I agree with Shari (shunt) that it looks like insufficient mixing of the soap batter.

Letting a stick blender do all the mixing is one way to get this streaky look. The solution is to scrape the sides of the bowl by hand with a spatula and mix that soap into the main batter before pouring.


----------



## Delphine Delali Grant (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi. This is the very first time I am making soap. I made carrot, papaya and honey soap. I am not quite sure why my soap is looking like this. The soap doesn’t zap my tongue. Any ideas why it’s looking this way? Please help.


----------



## saponizer2020 (Sep 6, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply, I don't receive any notifications, it is cold process soap. I poured it in the mold when it has reached a very light trace. I did that because the FO accelerate it so fast. I zapped test it after 24 hours, no zap. So what are those lines..
[url=https://ibb.co/3zpvhp1]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Megan (Sep 6, 2019)

I get rivers that look like this sometimes. I CPOP a lot and see it when I do that. They plane off and leave a smooth surface if that's what it is. It also could be uncolored batter that wasn't mixed in as said above. It does look like you have a lot of bubbles though. Make sure to burp your stick blender well to avoid this as much as possible.


----------

